# Union Force Bindings.. screw doesn't fit



## fsarfino (Feb 14, 2010)

Does the hole have threads in it ? Maybe the hole was not tapped correctly. If you dont have access to a tap set I'm assuming that you would have to return the plate.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

fsarfino said:


> Does the hole have threads in it ? Maybe the hole was not tapped correctly. If you dont have access to a tap set I'm assuming that you would have to return the plate.


Hmm.. the bolt just slides into the hole on the faulty baseplate (EVA foam pad) but the screw doesn't slide into the hole on the good baseplate. Sigh.. do you think Union would send me a new EVA foam pad baseplate? :dunno:


----------



## fsarfino (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with the way its supposed to be so I'm assuming that on your good baseplate the bolt threads into it and on your bad one it just slides through correct ? 

If this is the case I'm thinking that the hole was drilled to the incorrect size at the factory.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

fsarfino said:


> I'm not really familiar with the way its supposed to be so I'm assuming that on your good baseplate the bolt threads into it and on your bad one it just slides through correct ?
> 
> If this is the case I'm thinking that the hole was drilled to the incorrect size at the factory.


Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing too. Just sent Union an e-mail. Here's hoping they send me a new baseplate.. Really sucks since I'm going to Tahoe tomorrow. Sigh


----------



## fsarfino (Feb 14, 2010)

Best of luck getting that fixed before you goto Tahoe. I would bring it with maybe the a shop up at Tahoe could either fix it or swap it out for ya.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

fsarfino said:


> Best of luck getting that fixed before you goto Tahoe. I would bring it with maybe the a shop up at Tahoe could either fix it or swap it out for ya.


What hole are you talking about? They should have been put together when you bought them. Did you unscrew the screw from that same hole? If its the footbed hole you're talking about you may not have your footbed aligned properly, make sure it's flat when you screw it into the base plate. When you take off your footbed does the bolt screw into the hole then?


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah when I take off the footbed the screw fits fine in the baseplate hole. and yeah the binding came with the footbed screwed into the baseplate.. I've tried everything to get it screwed in and no luck. I think its just a faulty footbed. I have no problems with my left binding...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The footbed must not be down all the way into the grooves of the baseplate. The hole in the footbed isnt threaded. You should post some pics if you can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah, post up some pics. the bolt does kind of thread into the slot of the footbed before it threads into the baseplate. maybe you cross threaded it..? do the threads look chewed up on the screw? try swapping the screws b/w the two bindings and see if your still having the same problem.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, just compared the 2 footbeds. I will post pictures when I can. Basically, the faulty footpad has the holes shaved off a bit, making the bolt slide right through. Whereas the good footbed is a perfect "O" allowing the bolt to hold it's position and thread through. Kinda sucks, just hoping Union will get back to me..

On the good side, Tahoe was great.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

if anyone is interested.. I put up a video for the guys at sierrasnowboard. I was hoping they had an extra part or something. Union hasn't gotten back to me yet.

YouTube - union binding.AVI

And yeah, I've applied enough force (pun not intended lol) on the bad binding, screw just won't go into place.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

the threads are stripped, you need a new baseplate

or you can get a slightly bigger screw and tap new threads into the baseplate


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so not trying to sound like a dick here but it looks like you stripped it. The foot bed differences you point out at the end are irrelevant. The screw simply passes through the foot bed and threads into the base of the binding. The base of the binding is plastic and the screw is metal. You have to be very careful and make sure you are screwing it in at a 90 degree angle. You are very careless with that screwdriver and metal wins over plastic every time. You can even see the hole is stripped in the video and the plastic is even discolored. If the foot bed was screwed on when you un-boxed them and you had to unscrew it I don't think it's anything Union did. Just saying you should be more careful with metal hardware going into plastic.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

FLuiD said:


> post


Thanks for the insight. If I stripped it, how can the bolt fit into the binding without the footbed?

And yeah, I was a bit careless screwing in the bolts.. I only had 1 free hand though. (Not saying that to excuse my poor screwing skills :laugh

Also, when I received the bindings, the screws in the binding were actually in the bag. and the footbeds were slid into the binding. I never unscrewed the screws.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Def stripped...just the top couple of threads where the bold catches when the footbed is on. Just go to home depot and re thread the hole and get a screw that fits it. It'll be a little thicker than the stock one so you 'll probably have to drill a little bigger hole in the foot bed to accomodate the new bolt...it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, so I compared the 2 nuts in the binding and it looks like there was a small gap in the bad binding, which explains why the screw was catching with the footbed off, but not with it on. So I went to home depot and got the same screw but a quarter inch bigger and a washer. Fits perfectly now. 

What's funny is that the binding has a "Inspected by MYT" sticker on the bottom of the binding. :laugh: So far.. not a great experience, hopefully it'll improve when I get to try these on the mtn. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Could have been a return after someone fucked it up. I've seen it plenty of times esp boots with broken liner laces.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It almost sounds like the nut in the base plate wasn't in all the way. Either way, the longer screws did the trick. If you have the time I would still look at getting them replaced. No sense in having a binding that isn't 100% correct right out of the box.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> It almost sounds like the nut in the base plate wasn't in all the way. Either way, the longer screws did the trick. If you have the time I would still look at getting them replaced. No sense in having a binding that isn't 100% correct right out of the box.


Yeah, I was thinking about it but sierra are all out of the black forces. The warranty guys at Union haven't contacted me yet. So I'll see what they have to say..



Extremo said:


> Could have been a return after someone fucked it up. I've seen it plenty of times esp boots with broken liner laces.


Yeah, that would be a big douche move for Sierrasnowboard to do. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.. Just bad luck.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, that really sucks. Hopefully if sierra can't do something for you the guys at union will make it right.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LTManiac said:


> Yeah, that would be a big douche move for Sierrasnowboard to do. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.. Just bad luck.


No I mean they could have been returned for a different color or size and not told about the stripped bolt, and then resold. I'm sure sierra didn't know about it.


----------

